# Where do you purchase your fresh fish from?



## Tintagel (19 Sep 2018)

I am interested to know where people purchase their fresh fish from in the Dublin area.

All the supermarkets have nice looking fish counters as distinct from their packaged fish. My local butchers also has a nice fish counter.

I can hop on the DART and travel to Howth. I live close to Dun Laoghaire and at the end of one of the piers there is a cement bunker where fresh fish is sold from.

I just wonder if buying from my supermarket is just as good as travelling over to Howth and getting fresh fish there. I assume that the fish sold in Howth comes direct from the trawlers?


----------



## odyssey06 (19 Sep 2018)

Some of the fish sold in Howth comes from the trawlers but some of it is marked as 'farmed' too. Wrights of Howth are pretty good at clarifying whether it's farm or wild caught on their prices board. Salmon and sea bass are likely farmed fish.

Some of the langoustines and prawns you will get in Howth are from Argentina.

Dorans have their own trawlers which supplies their shop.
http://www.dorans.ie/our-shop.php

You will see Kish fish vans going around Dublin with deliveries to restaurants, they have retail shops in Coolock & Smithfield:
http://kishfish.ie/

There is a Wrights of Marino which is close to Clontarf Dart Station if you fancy a change.
http://wrightsofmarino.com/retail/

The fish counter in Dunnes Donaghmede would be the best of the supermarket ones I have seen.
Supervalu Killester is good but small.
But I think it's store specific, I wouldn't draw any conclusions about other Supervalus or Dunnes from it.


----------



## odyssey06 (19 Sep 2018)

Some interesting reading here:
* http://www.thejournal.ie/fish-advertising-ireland-3329364-Apr2017/
* http://www.thejournal.ie/oceanpath-seafood-trout-2-3143965-Dec2016/


----------



## David1234 (19 Sep 2018)

This place in foxrock is the best i've come across

[broken link removed]


----------



## Steven Barrett (19 Sep 2018)

David1234 said:


> This place in foxrock is the best i've come across
> 
> [broken link removed]



I've found them to be very expensive. 

There's George's Fish Shop in Monkstown and Stepaside (the one I go to). Fenelons Butcher in Stillorgan Shopping Centre has a fish counter too.


----------



## messyleo (19 Sep 2018)

I find the fish counter in SV Blackrock to be decent - I think some people can be a bit snobby about supermarket meat and poultry etc. 

Have had salmon from Fenelons and it was nice, though more expensive and not noticeably better than SV for example. I am sure there is variation and you can also get lucky/unlucky however.


----------



## David1234 (19 Sep 2018)

SBarrett said:


> I've found them to be very expensive.
> 
> There's George's Fish Shop in Monkstown and Stepaside (the one I go to). Fenelons Butcher in Stillorgan Shopping Centre has a fish counter too.



They aren't cheap all right but the portions are big and the cook in the bag with the sauce appeals to my lazy side.

Is George's relatively new in stepaside? Tried the place beside the step inn recently and had a bad experience with it. Fenlons is decent all right, mainly buy mince & chicken there but their salmon is nice and not over the top expensive


----------



## Steven Barrett (19 Sep 2018)

David1234 said:


> They aren't cheap all right but the portions are big and the cook in the bag with the sauce appeals to my lazy side.
> 
> Is George's relatively new in stepaside? *Tried the place beside the step inn *recently and had a bad experience with it. Fenlons is decent all right, mainly buy mince & chicken there but their salmon is nice and not over the top expensive



That's George's. Yes, it's new, used to be a Ladbrokes in there before


----------



## Tintagel (20 Sep 2018)

David1234 said:


> Fenlons is decent all right,


Every time I pass Fenlons I have a look at their fish counter. They always seem expensive. SuperValu Blackrock have a decent sized fish counter with regular "specials". I often stock up on their Hake when it is half price, sometimes feeling a bit smug that I didn't pay double the price in Fenlons.
However I am conscious that I am not eating enough fish, even though I like fish. Living close to all of the outlets mentioned above, I was just wondering was there any difference in the quality of the fish from these outlets. Do the supermarkets get their fish deliveries from the same source as the fish shops?


----------



## Steven Barrett (20 Sep 2018)

Dunnes Stores Cornelscourt also has a fish counter. 

For an island nation, we eat very little fish. When I go on holidays to France, the fish counters are always huge and very busy.


----------



## joanmul (21 Sep 2018)

There used to be a shop in the Icebox down on a small pier in Dun Laoghaire, near the West Pier. I don't know if it is still there and I think it used to only be open to the public on Thursday mornings. I know the Rogersons used to work there (from George's family).


----------



## Tintagel (5 Oct 2018)

Bought some mackerel fillets from Doran's in Howth at €6.90 per kilo last week.  On Wednesday in Fenelon's Stillorgan just below €20 per kilo.


----------



## DirectDevil (26 Nov 2018)

If you particularly like hake Wrights of Howth always seem to have a good stock at reasonable prices. It freezes quite well.


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (26 Nov 2018)

Kish at Avoca in Dunboyne


----------

